# Can anyone double backflip/cork in here?



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

when torstien did the triple he said he was able to spin slow doubles so i'm guess if you can spin a slow regular off a jump you should be able to do a double? 

also if your going for a 1080 double cork make sure you can 1080 first. These are just some ideas I'm pretty clueless to this trick considering at my hill double is pretty close to impossible


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I tried a double back once and if I wasn't landing on an airbag, it wouldn't have been pretty.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> when torstien did the triple he said he was able to spin slow doubles so i'm guess if you can spin a slow regular off a jump you should be able to do a double?
> 
> also if your going for a 1080 double cork make sure you can 1080 first. These are just some ideas I'm pretty clueless to this trick considering at my hill double is pretty close to impossible


Yeah I would just be learning the double back first if I did and see where it goes from there. Might try to build a jump somewhere and tow in with a snowmobile because I want a bigger one than the one at my hill. I doubt it though I would prob only do it in the mountains. If this somehow happens this year I'll post in on here.


sook said:


> I tried a double back once and if I wasn't landing on an airbag, it wouldn't have been pretty.


 Well if I try it hopefully I huck and tuck my ass off!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Although I would not even think about attempting this trick at the age I'm at, I recommend doing a lot or trampoline time.. find an indoor training facility for the off season practice. In Summit county, we have Copper mountain's woodward barn where you can practice any trick all year long.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

earl_je said:


> Although I would not even think about attempting this trick at the age I'm at, I recommend doing a lot or trampoline time.. find an indoor training facility for the off season practice. In Summit county, we have Copper mountain's woodward barn where you can practice any trick all year long.


Yeah I got a tramp in my backyard. I have only doubled frontflipped on it but honestly I know I can do it if I find a good enough jump this year I'll just huck & hope it works. I doubt that though so summer training is most likely going to happen. 

Although we did just get some fresh snow so I'm going to go out on the weekend with my sled looking for a good spot to build a jump.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

i can do a cork/ backflip... on a trampoline.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've done dub rodeo 9 into the foam pit at woodward and dub backflip into it. The trick is to pop even harder and faster than you need and do it on a step down. It's all commitment.


----------



## GODSPE3D (Jan 28, 2011)

I can do them, and I will tell you, do "not" huck it. I had 9 painful attempts my first year learning before landing my first(hucking off jumps I could do huge regular backs off of, getting a lot less air and either a neck landing or digging the nose of my board in at 1 3/4 of a flip and falling forward. Hard.), Since I have landed all but 3 of the rest of my attempts, and the last falls were just from being off balance but still landing on my board. First if you huck it, you obsorb the jump, and yes you'll spin fast but wont get the air you need to make it all the way around. find a "lippy" big jump to do it off of, I would recommend 40ft gap min. and 8+ foot take off from the ground. After that use the jump to pop like normal and then throw your shoulders back quite hard once taking off your tail, making sure you "pop" and not "huck". then tip you head back even further until the 1 1/2 part of the flip, only now should you attempt to look for your landing, and then either open up if spinning a little fast, but usually the first times you'll need to suck you front knee in as far as you can to clear the nose on the landing. then Muscle your legs thru the landing to stick it!


----------



## GODSPE3D (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, and Im talking about straight up double backs, not corks. I have only ever done a double back front 180 as far as "corks" go, and If you ask me its not a double cork if it just has a 180 mixed in.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

A buddy of mine is getting pretty close to landing a front double 1080, first time I saw it was last friday. It's like doing a miller flip twice. Haldor and seb toots both do them this way.


----------

